# Home Made Fox/wild Dog Bait Recipe Req'd



## SJW (17/8/08)

I might be way out of line asking this on a public forum, but as I have had 5 schooy's of Oktoberfest, so I'll ask anyway.
My brother has a small property in the lower Hunter and is having trouble with a fox or wild dog getting at his chickens. As he is not a primary producer he can't get hold of any of that "Dog Gone" stuff. He asked me, as I have loads of chemicals that relate to the brewing process, if had a concoction that could fix this sucker up. I said No, but there is a lot of smart fellas on this web site that may just have the answer we need.
I heard a story that a load of paracetamol will kill a cat? Things we thought of were along the lines of high does of No Dose (Caffeine) or some type of high dose sleeping tablets? (all mixed in some meat or similr) As this is not my area of specialty I am not sure what the best method is to kill vermon, other than a gun and we don't have one of them or want to get mixed up with guns.

Steve


----------



## Linz (17/8/08)

A family block of chocolate will do a dog over(250gm to border collie will fix it).....Slow and painfully...Thats If YOU can live with the GUILT of doing it..or someone doing something similar to yourself or family member..

Just helping a fellow brewer out with an answer...not telling him to do it


IN the end if its a feral dog..Local council should fix it for him..a fox???..here in C'town council want to rid foxes


----------



## kirem (17/8/08)

223

or what about hiding some ratsack in some food.


----------



## newguy (18/8/08)

A couple of options.

1) 40W lightbulb, mortar & pestle, and some ground beef. Carefully break the light bulb into the mortar and grind into dust with the pestle. Mix into a relatively small ball of ground beef (about half your fist). Leave where the pest can find it.

2) Can your brother get rat poison (warfarin)? It's available to farmers around here in both pellet (mixed with plant matter) and powder (pure) form, but the powder is quite a bit more difficult to get because of its strength. Same plan - mix with ground meat.

The lightbulb trick causes peritonitis - the tiny glass shards are too small to be felt while the animal is eating, but they're big enough to cause multiple tiny punctures to the intestines. I've read that Indians had a similar method of assassination where they'd chop up a few tiger whiskers into the victim's food.

Warfarin is a blood thinner and causes massive internal bleeding.


----------



## newguy (18/8/08)

Just remembered another one. Leave out a bowl of antifreeze (ethylene glycol). You have to be careful how you discard antifreeze because dogs & cats will happily lick it up. I expect whatever beast is harassing the chickens will likely be the same.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/8/08)

You may be able to go to the RLPB ( Rural Lands Protection Board) and get some proper 1080 baits......this would be the only legal way that I know of.

They will give it to you, as long as you meet their conditions....


----------



## drsmurto (18/8/08)

Just cleaned out the lab last week, wasnt too happy having 1 kg of potassium cyanide sitting on the shelf. That would do the trick quite easily.....

What about dumping your trub after boiling which is rich in hops around the chook yard. From what people have discussed on here, hops are like ecstasy for dogs, massive increase in heart rate and core temperature.......

The humane way would be a single shot to the head.....


----------



## SJW (18/8/08)

> You may be able to go to the RLPB ( Rural Lands Protection Board) and get some proper 1080 baits......this would be the only legal way that I know of.



This would be the best option, apart from a bullet.
Thanks for all the tips, It all sounds very painfull to me, but very interesting all the same.
Might investigate some type of trap.

Steve


----------

